# Greeting from South Louisiana



## dantheman (Mar 6, 2009)

My Dad was a ball turret gunner on a B-17 . He flew out of Glatton Station .
I love old warbirds . Glad I stumbled on this site .


----------



## beaupower32 (Mar 6, 2009)

Greetings. I was born and raised in North Louisiana by Shreveport. Glad you like the site. There is a wealth of info on this site. Enjoy!


----------



## Wayne Little (Mar 6, 2009)

G'day mate welcome to the forum!


----------



## Airframes (Mar 7, 2009)

Hello and welcome from England.


----------



## Gnomey (Mar 7, 2009)

Welcome!


----------



## Njaco (Mar 8, 2009)

Welcome!


----------



## Wurger (Mar 8, 2009)

Hello.Welcome to the forum.


----------



## rochie (Mar 8, 2009)

hi and welcome from england
have you seen this website The Wartime Memories Project - RAF Glatton, USAAF Station 130 ?


----------



## dantheman (Mar 8, 2009)

Thanks for the link . I'm going to contact them and add my Dad's crew to their list .


----------



## davparlr (Mar 8, 2009)

Welcome. What part of Southern Louisiana are you from?


----------



## seesul (Mar 8, 2009)

welcome and greeting from Czech Republic8)


----------



## dantheman (Mar 8, 2009)

davparlr said:


> Welcome. What part of Southern Louisiana are you from?



Near Baton Rouge .


----------



## Matt308 (Mar 8, 2009)

Welcome. If you have some stories to tell about your father, please post them in the stories section. We all would love to hear them.

Best


----------



## ccheese (Mar 8, 2009)

Welcome to the forum. Look around, join in the fun..

Charles


----------



## v2 (Mar 9, 2009)

Hello and welcome from Poland!


----------



## RabidAlien (Mar 9, 2009)

Welcome aboard from Texas!


----------

